#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  ClimateLaunchpad.org - Your green business idea's & Battle your way to global impact

## Beacon

ClimateLaunchpad is accepting Green startup ideas from selected countries , all you have to do is fill out the application form. If you dont have full answers to all of the questions in the form, feel free to give rough estimates. 

*Before you do, please keep in mind:

*
 They do business in English.
 They will receive and review loads of ideas, please stick to the word count limits.
 Check Participating Countries to find out when registration closes. 
 Check their Terms & Conditions.



*Submission deadline for Sri Lankan Startups :* June 25th 2018*Boot Camp for Sri Lankan startups and entrepreneurs :* July 10th 2018 - July 11th 2018*South Asia Finals September* : 28th 2018

Apply from here : Application Form - ClimateLaunchpad

----------

